# Ubereem!!!



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow I always was a fan of Alistair and I always said if he returned to the US tested clean and won I wouldn't doubt him.

It's time to give him respect Alistair is for real.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

This dudes bandwagon is about to explode. Hope he tests clean, cant wait to see him fight Fedor.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

joshua7789 said:


> This dudes bandwagon is about to explode. Hope he tests clean, cant wait to see him fight Fedor.


Yeah I still don't know what to think about the whole roiding thing but as long as he tests clean and continues too im happy.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

UFCFAN18 said:


> Yeah I still don't know what to think about the whole roiding thing but as long as he tests clean and continues too im happy.


He is going to be a giant star here in the states. Give him one or two more fights over here and he is gonna be one of the biggest names in mma. Like ive said before, the dude looks like a comic book hero and never has boring fights.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I have backed him all the way for a long time, and took heavy criticism in this forum for rating him as been in the best shape of his life and been one of the best strikers in MMA. This fight was no suprise to me.

if you where to check out my old posts oin this subject you will see I have always said I would not be at all surprised if Overeem comes back beats Rogers and Fedor, there is no one more dangerous standing,


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

He's not that good...-_-

It's just that as I pointed out, Brett Rogers is a ****ing bum. Overrated ass tire changer that became hyped because he did well against Fraudor.


----------



## OliverTwist (Oct 25, 2009)

man this whole fedor vs overeem thing is turning into some rocky movie....... with overeem playing part of clubber lang lol....... hopefully fedor pulls through.....

and wth lol, talk about punches to the back of the head......


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm so glad he beat Rogers. I can't believe that i got flammed over at the ea mma forums for saying Rogers is a can while they were talking crap about UFC heavyweights and even called Mir a can!! Jeeze. What a great performance by Overeem just totally dominated that fight .it was hilarious watching Rogers goto the fetal position


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> He's not that good...-_-
> 
> It's just that as I pointed out, Brett Rogers is a ****ing bum. Overrated ass tire changer that became hyped because he did well against Fraudor.



thats possibly true... but!!... brett had fedor on his back laid some gnp and broke his nose. fedor caught him with a wicked leaping hook but until then it was fairly close....

alistair had brett scared and backing up, scared to trade punches


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

chosenFEW said:


> thats possibly true... but!!... brett had fedor on his back laid some gnp and broke his nose. fedor caught him with a wicked leaping hook but until then it was fairly close....
> 
> alistair had brett scared and backing up, scared to trade punches


Brett was never in the fight. I forget what the stats said I think 1/5 upper body punches and that was it lol.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

chosenFEW said:


> thats possibly true... but!!... brett had fedor on his back laid some gnp and broke his nose. fedor caught him with a wicked leaping hook but until then it was fairly close....
> 
> alistair had brett scared and backing up, scared to trade punches


Alistair is just bigger, not really better. He's still the guy that got stretched by Shogun twice...not that that's anything to hang your hat about, but he's not world class.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

UFCFAN18 said:


> Brett was never in the fight. I forget what the stats said I think 1/5 upper body punches and that was it lol.



yeah i know...


he was 1/14


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

its just the case of US fans not rating anyone fighting outside the US, Overeem has been that good for the last couple of years


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

KillerShark1985 said:


> its just the case of US fans not rating anyone fighting outside the US, Overeem has been that good for the last couple of years


Not really. His most notable win in this stretch was Paul Buentello. Honestly, I don't even rate Rogers much higher than Paul. I've always said Rogers was shit.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Props to the 'Reem', he really man-handled Rogers.
Hopefully Fedor will get the W vs Werdum so we can see them go at it.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Not really. His most notable win in this stretch was Paul Buentello. Honestly, I don't even rate Rogers much higher than Paul. I've always said Rogers was shit.


I will say now what I have always said before, it dont matter shit what names he has beat, I rated him on his technique, I rate JDS for the same reason, he is a monster striker in the form of his life, I would say it if I saw him in the gym hitting a bag, the guy has tallent just a shame most people dont see past the names they have beat and look at someones movement and techniqe more to judge who is a good fighter, you should watch K-1 more


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Alistair is just bigger, not really better. He's still the guy that got stretched by Shogun twice...not that that's anything to hang your hat about, but he's not world class.


that was at 205 you idiot which he had to cut like twenty pounds to make.



P.S overeem showed how to "toss a bitch to the side"


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

guy incognito said:


> that was at 205 you idiot which he had to cut like twenty pounds to make.


The second time possibly...the first fight doubtful.

Also, what is 20lbs? Most LHWs cut that much weight....your post is horrible.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

UFCFAN18 said:


> Wow I always was a fan of Alistair and I always said if he returned to the US tested clean and won I wouldn't doubt him.
> 
> It's time to give him respect Alistair is for real.


I thought ALISTAIR would win, but this sounds impressive will have to wait until later to see the fight which is crap damn U.K,lol.
He did a wee in the cup test too, hopefully FEDOR'S management will have no complaints and we'll get to see the fight we really want


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I will say now what I have always said before, it dont matter shit what names he has beat, I rated him on his technique, I rate JDS for the same reason, he is a monster striker in the form of his life, I would say it if I saw him in the gym hitting a bag, the guy has tallent just a shame most people dont see past the names they have beat and look at someones movement and techniqe more to judge who is a good fighter, you should watch K-1 more


JDS has beaten a myriad of top guys at this point, comparing their resumes would be disgraceful.

Overeem has beaten bums. Nothing impressive about it. Rogers did the same, tonight proved he was shit. Simple.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> JDS has beaten a myriad of top guys at this point, comparing their resumes would be disgraceful.
> 
> Overeem has beaten bums. Nothing impressive about it. Rogers did the same, tonight proved he was shit. Simple.


both have beaten what has been in front of them, but noobs like you only see who has beat who but miss the bigger picture which is not who they have beat or who they have lost too, sometimes that dont mean shit, what matters is what I fighter has the potential to be and how they are progressing and in Overeems case what he has become, this is not something I judge on names, it something I judge on technique shown in fights. Overeem is at his peak and has been for the last couple of years and is a massive danger to anyone.

If you where to check my previous post you will see that long before now I have rated his P4P striking to that of Anderson Silva,


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

KillerShark1985 said:


> both have beaten what has been in front of them, but noobs like you only see who has beat who but miss the bigger picture which is not who they have beat or who they have lost too, sometimes that dont mean shit, what matters is what I fighter has the potential to be and how they are progressing and in Overeems case what he has become, this is not something I judge on names, it something I judge on technique shown in fights. Overeem is at his peak and has been for the last couple of years and is a massive danger to anyone.
> 
> If you where to check my previous post you will see that long before now I have rated his P4P striking to that of Anderson Silva,


Riiiight...I suppose his chin being shit, and Shogun laying him out twice have done nothing to prove that absurd notion...

His striking is decent reinforced with a bad chin. Not an impressive fighter by any means. I'd hesitate to pick him over Fraudor.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Riiiight...I suppose his chin being shit, and Shogun laying him out twice have done nothing to prove that absurd notion...
> 
> His striking is decent reinforced with a bad chin. Not an impressive fighter by any means. I'd hesitate to pick him over Fraudor.


just to be clear that I called this ages ago I have pulled an old topic you maybe intrested in with a post I made expecially for you

http://www.mmaforum.com/strikeforce/76042-overeem-fedor-doesnt-want-fight-me.html

So what you are saying it that he as not improved over the years, even A.Silva has lost to some cans, and for the record Shogun is no can, but Overeem right now is not the same fighter he was 3 or 4 years ago when he lost to Shogun, he is a different beast now, guess guys like you will never know until you see him beat some names but in time maybe you will catch up and see what I see now.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Silva wasn't outstruck, he was submitted by ONE can. So that point has no value.

Overeem doesn't really look that evolved striking, he just looks bigger...he's still a B+ fighter at best.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

If Rogers was able to work some gnp on Fedor imagine what Overeem could do to him. In a prefight interview they were telling Overeem about how much work Rogers had done on his wrestling and that he should be wary of the takedown:sarcastic12:


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Silva wasn't outstruck, he was submitted by ONE can. So that point has no value.
> 
> Overeem doesn't really look that evolved striking, he just looks bigger...he's still a B+ fighter at best.


I just find that comment laughable to be honest, can see now your not really a person worth discussing this with


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Comparing A.Silva's striking with Overeem's is laughable, but I still don't mind lording my superior intelligence over you.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Wait did someone say Overeem has a bad chin? Anyone who takes a flying punch by Shogun is going down lol and to be fair Overeem fights out of his weight class to much


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Sousa said:


> Wait did someone say Overeem has a bad chin? Anyone who takes a flying punch by Shogun is going down lol and to be fair Overeem fights out of his weight class to much


Right, because Overeem has only been KO'd by Shogun. 

Wait he hasn't, he's been KO'd countless other times by fighters his own size or smaller.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

its a useless cause trying to get Roflcopter to see what Overeem has become, he can only see names who as beat who years ago and not the current picture of how things have progressed over the last few years.

like his comment comparing Silva to Overeem as the best strikers in MMA, unless you have the Dana White hype machine telling him what to think he wont see it.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Right, because Overeem has only been KO'd by Shogun.
> 
> Wait he hasn't, he's been KO'd countless other times by fighters his own size or smaller.


It was a joke but fine we'll look at his ko losses

Well he's lost 4 times by KO,and 2 tko losses with 1 being a towel thrown in.

The KO losses were to Chuck Liddel,Shogun,Bobby Hoffman and Khartinov ... thats 3 guys who have won a fair bit with KO wins. So no I don't think he has a terrible chin when he gets ko'ed/tko by guys who have power


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Man I never put much stock into Rogers. He got outclassed by UBEREEM!!! Too much experience and size...hahah. Threw him like a rag doll...lolz...lolz. That made my night...


----------



## xgarrettxvx (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm really glad i got to see the whole card. Even more glad i got to see AO toss rogers to the ground and hit him until the stoppage. good stuff.


----------



## gabrielC90 (Mar 1, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAkm2zv9w8A&playnext_from=TL&videos=zXNIAI7X-uQ


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Another point , this this fight was in the UFC and Overeem has of been allowed to drop elbows on the ground I think Rogers would be scared for life right now.

I quite like the No Elbows rule, it makes GnP that bit more technical


----------



## DrunkInsomniac (May 6, 2010)

I honestly think hes a top 3 fighter at heavyweight; Not too many people will be able to stand-up with him, and hes capable on the ground. Overeem would beat most fighters, especially the pure stand-up guys like JDS or Shane Carwin. 

No matter what the haters say, Brett was a top 10 fighter, and a lot of people thought it would at least be a competitive fight. Overeem played around with him. It looked like child's play.

All the "Overoid" stuff has gotten out of hand. The one thing I hate about MMA fans is their ignorance to this type of stuff. Honestly, do I believe he is on steroids? Yes, just like I think a lot of fighters/athletes are. The talk on golden glory is pretty black and white. But Overeem has not tested positive yet, so I would keep my mouth shut. Hes a good fighter, has all the skills you need to become a great one.

Hopefully the Fedor fight happens.


----------



## DrunkInsomniac (May 6, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Right, because Overeem has only been KO'd by Shogun.
> 
> Wait he hasn't, he's been KO'd countless other times by fighters his own size or smaller.


Honestly, Overeem IS a better stand-up fighter. Until Anderson makes his K-1 Debut, or fights top strikers, I will say this. Lets remember, Ryo Chonan was out-striking him.

Dude, he got ko'd by good guys, hall of fame type guys.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Overeem looks a completely different beast from the guy that fought at 205 in PRIDE. In PRIDE he was more known for his grappling, finishing quite a few fights via guillotine, but since then he's worked hard on his striking, and taken time out to fight in K-1 against high level strikers to improve his game. He has a K-1 victory over Badr Hari ffs, Overeem is a legit stand-up fighter, and a very capable grappler. I think he poses a genuine threat to the top HW's in the world.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Silva wasn't outstruck, he was submitted by ONE can. So that point has no value.
> 
> Overeem doesn't really look that evolved striking, he just looks bigger...he's still a B+ fighter at best.


No point arguing with this fool killershark.

did you miss the part in the shogun fight, where overeem was completely kicking the shit out of shogun and throwing him around like a rag doll? Then what happened, overeem gassed and shogun finished him off. Although losses on his record, it was quite clear back then the talent and potential overeem had, out striking and beating up shogun for the majority of the fight is no joke. He just had to fix holes in his game, which he seems to be taking care of as of now.

Give the man some god damn credit. He is THE best striker in the heavyweight division by quite a stretch and he has a great all round game. Believe the hype.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> No point arguing with this fool killershark.
> 
> did you miss the part in the shogun fight, where overeem was completely kicking the shit out of shogun and throwing him around like a rag doll? Then what happened, overeem gassed and shogun finished him off. Although losses on his record, it was quite clear back then the talent and potential overeem had, out striking and beating up shogun for the majority of the fight is no joke. He just had to fix holes in his game, which he seems to be taking care of as of now.
> 
> Give the man some god damn credit. He is THE best striker in the heavyweight division by quite a stretch and he has a great all round game. Believe the hype.


he also had chuck hurt twice and going for a takedown


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> he also had chuck hurt twice and going for a takedown


Exactly. People go on about his lossess as if they are bad things (which they are to an extent) but in overeems losses, those fights also show great potential. Like i said, throwing shogun around and beating him up in a dominant fashion and doing the same to chuck lidell and then gassing isnt that bad of a thing. He was notorious for his bad gas tank at 205 because of the weight cutting. Honestly, with this new and improved overeem, i dont see his cardio being a problem at all any more. As said earlier, easily the best striker in the heavy weight division and a great all round game on top of that. Lets see if Fedor ducks him, if so, straight to the ufc i think to start wrecking guys there.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

Overeem's a good fighter but the fight Saturday night was more about how overrated and overhyped Brett Rogers is. People can deny it all they want but the only reason Brett Rogers was considered top 10 was because he was fighting Fedor. People said the same thing about HMC when he fought Fedor, "well HMC is a top 10 HW, he would wreck anyone in the UFC blah blah blah", fact of the matter is since PRIDE collapsed Fedor has not fought world class MMA competition on a fight to fight basis. Rogers is a big guy with punching power, thats it. He doesn't have barely any striking technique at all, he just bangs, and what we've seen on the ground he doesn't appear to have hardly any skills. He landed some good shots on Fedor, so what? Fedor has never been Machida-like to where he doesnt take damage and hasnt been threatened much. Randleman damn near broke his neck, Fujita rung his bell standing, Fedor's been hit and he's been hurt, he's just never been defeated but he's never been untouchable like Machida was or Anderson currently is. Brett flash KO'd Arlovski in the first few seconds after bullrushing him, Arlovski doesn't have the toughest chin and he's obviously been on the downslide the last few years of his career. He gets brutally KO'd by Fedor but he did land some GnP so alot of people take that as a victory for some reason. Then gets ahnilhiated by Overeem, besides that 1 Arlovski win all he's done is beat up on cans, dude being ranked top 10 is a joke. Overeem did look good but before people talk about Overeem being god I think it had to do more with how insanely overrated Rogers was.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

streetpunk08 said:


> Overeem's a good fighter but the fight Saturday night was more about how overrated and overhyped Brett Rogers is. People can deny it all they want but the only reason Brett Rogers was considered top 10 was because he was fighting Fedor. People said the same thing about HMC when he fought Fedor, "well HMC is a top 10 HW, he would wreck anyone in the UFC blah blah blah", fact of the matter is since PRIDE collapsed Fedor has not fought world class MMA competition on a fight to fight basis. *Rogers is a big guy with punching power,* thats it. He doesn't have barely any striking technique at all, he just bangs, and what we've seen on the ground he doesn't appear to have hardly any skills. He landed some good shots on Fedor, so what? Fedor has never been Machida-like to where he doesnt take damage and hasnt been threatened much. Randleman damn near broke his neck, Fujita rung his bell standing, Fedor's been hit and he's been hurt, he's just never been defeated but he's never been untouchable like Machida was or Anderson currently is. Brett flash KO'd Arlovski in the first few seconds after bullrushing him, Arlovski doesn't have the toughest chin and he's obviously been on the downslide the last few years of his career. He gets brutally KO'd by Fedor but he did land some GnP so alot of people take that as a victory for some reason. Then gets ahnilhiated by Overeem, besides that 1 Arlovski win all he's done is beat up on cans, dude being ranked top 10 is a joke. Overeem did look good but before people talk about Overeem being god I think it had to do more with how insanely overrated Rogers was.


Sounds exactly like shane carwin, except shane has decent wrestling.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

Mckeever said:


> Sounds exactly like shane carwin, except shane has decent wrestling.


Yeah and a wrestling backround is a pretty significant difference, I mean it's not like wrestling has any impact on MMA. Not to mention he has wins over more than 1 legit opponent, a victory over Gonzaga and Mir, 2 is more than 1. Like I said in the other thread if your claim to fame is landing a few shots on a guy before getting brutally KO'd that is one shallow ass career/resume.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

streetpunk08 said:


> Yeah and a wrestling backround is a pretty significant difference, I mean it's not like wrestling has any impact on MMA. Not to mention he has wins over more than 1 legit opponent, a victory over Gonzaga and Mir, 2 is more than 1. Like I said in the other thread if your claim to fame is landing a few shots on a guy before getting brutally KO'd that is one shallow ass career/resume.


lol calm down man. For the record i think carwin is still over rated. Mir is trash, he was getting schooled by gonzaga till he landed that one punch and he was getting out struck by Neil Waine.

Rodgers isnt half as bad as your making out. The fedor fight was relatively close until the KO. Overeem on the other hand, completely demolished rodgers, its easy to see why people are hyping him up.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> No point arguing with this fool killershark.
> 
> did you miss the part in the shogun fight, where overeem was completely kicking the shit out of shogun and throwing him around like a rag doll? Then what happened, overeem gassed and shogun finished him off. Although losses on his record, it was quite clear back then the talent and potential overeem had, out striking and beating up shogun for the majority of the fight is no joke. He just had to fix holes in his game, which he seems to be taking care of as of now.
> 
> Give the man some god damn credit. He is THE best striker in the heavyweight division by quite a stretch and he has a great all round game. Believe the hype.


Besides the post about Chonan outstriking Silva, this is the biggest exaggeration on the site. Both fights lasted 8 minutes combined, didn't really see this destruction you speak of...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

This thread getting closed to if someone doesn't agree with the topic?


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Riiiight...I suppose his chin being shit, and Shogun laying him out twice have done nothing to prove that absurd notion...
> 
> His striking is decent reinforced with a bad chin. Not an impressive fighter by any means. I'd hesitate to pick him over Fraudor.


Yeah because decent striking gets you a top 4 spot in the K1 World Grand Prix.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

was impressed with overeems abilities, i give him more respect now than i did before. Man rogers ground game sucks, hopefully we get to see ubereem vs. fedor next. that might be fight of the year if they meet.


----------



## Nomale (Apr 22, 2007)

Overeem looked good, but Rogers was way too hesitant. He had too much respect for Overeem and it just looked like he froze.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Riiiight...I suppose his chin being shit, and Shogun laying him out twice have done nothing to prove that absurd notion...
> 
> His striking is decent reinforced with a bad chin. Not an impressive fighter by any means. I'd hesitate to pick him over Fraudor.


That's not saying too much.. Shogun has finished 17 of his 19 victories.... He's laying out almost everyone..




Roflcopter said:


> Not really. His most notable win in this stretch was Paul Buentello. Honestly, I don't even rate Rogers much higher than Paul. I've always said Rogers was shit.


I disagree, with you here... Overeem has defeated Sergi Kharinotov and Vitor Belfort as well...


His striking is legit... as well... he's improving in leaps and bounds.. He's not the same fighter he was in pride.


----------

